# Carbide Inserts For Sherline Tools 2255 And 2258



## Gburgswmich (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello all,
I just purchased a sherline lathe and am waiting on the carbide tipped tools to deliver. Obviously Sherline wants me to buy their inserts, but I'd like to look at other options. Does anyone know for sure what inserts will work in these tools? 

At a glance I'd say CCMT inserts and maybe vnga?? There are so many different inserts available there's no way I'm going to get this right without help. And I really don't want to pay $20 an insert through sherline. Any help is appreciated. I'll try posting a pic of the tools...


----------



## Gburgswmich (Jan 19, 2016)

The inserts are 55 degrees and 80 degrees.

55 degree insert shown below


----------



## Gburgswmich (Jan 19, 2016)

80 degree insert shown


----------



## kvt (Jan 19, 2016)

Not sure,  But you should be able to measure them then get on line with some of the companies that provide them and find a replacement.


----------



## Gburgswmich (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks!
I haven't received the tools yet, but I'll do that once I receive them. 



kvt said:


> Not sure,  But you should be able to measure them then get on line with some of the companies that provide them and find a replacement.


----------

